

RubyMotion gets iOS 6, iPhone 5, debugger - jballanc
http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/31917526853/rubymotion-gets-ios-6-iphone-5-debugger

======
evilduck
Awesome. Debugging has been a small annoyance for a while now. Even just being
able to set a break point and step through incrementally is a huge step up
from nothing.

------
SimianLogic2
Cool stuff. I played around with SublimeText's SublimeGDB package and now have
a visual way to set/maintain breakpoints.

[http://www.simianlogicstudios.com/2012/09/20/rubymotion-
subl...](http://www.simianlogicstudios.com/2012/09/20/rubymotion-sublimetext-
and-breakpoints/)

Somebody more familiar with GDB could probably get the SublimeGDB package to
just hook straight into RM's debug builds.

------
tobylane
As I understand GDB is not great, is this true with Ruby and would Clang's
improvements be relevant?

~~~
jballanc
GDB is the venerable veteran with literally decades of experience baked in.
It's good for most of what you would want to do. LLDB (the debugger part of
the LLVM project, of which Clang is the compiler part) has made some
interesting strides, but still has a way to go to catch up with GDB, I think.

------
cnp
Love it ++

------
cavneb
Great job!

